# Dorian Yates Blood and Guts



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Has anyone watched these Videos!

Was looking for a change up in my routine for a few weeks might do these routines!

Anyone had a go!?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Has anyone watched these Videos!
> 
> Was looking for a change up in my routine for a few weeks might do these routines!
> 
> Anyone had a go!?


 dorians hit is the way to go mate,2 or 3 warm up sets then 1 set to failure and i mean failure,inc drop sets,rest pause and half reps etc.every 1 who i know who train like this are bigggg!and your outa the gym in an hour easy


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

shotgun said:


> dorians hit is the way to go mate,2 or 3 warm up sets then 1 set to failure and i mean failure,inc drop sets,rest pause and half reps etc.every 1 who i know who train like this are bigggg!and your outa the gym in an hour easy


Yeah defo like the sound of that! I like the burn haha


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Yeah defo like the sound of that! I like the burn haha


oh youll get the burn and more,its not uncommon to be sick,its hard but thats what we do


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I firmly beleive in this style of training,it harps back to Mike Mentzer days,it works very well.I have actualy passed right out and needed oxygen bottle when on 45 deg leg press with 1250 and a fella on top of it for 12 reps years ago,,,ggrrrrrreat stuff,if your ready to take it,if you do not go 100% then take another route to suit!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

BIGLBS385 said:


> I firmly beleive in this style of training,it harps back to Mike Mentzer days,it works very well.I have actualy passed right out and needed oxygen bottle when on 45 deg leg press with 1250 and a fella on top of it for 12 reps years ago,,,ggrrrrrreat stuff,if your ready to take it,if you do not go 100% then take another route to suit!


My motto is go heavy or go home!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> My motto is go heavy or go home!


no it aint u nicked it off someone else onhere =p


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> no it aint u nicked it off someone else onhere =p


Haha shhhhhhhhh :whistling:


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm on this now. Works really well. Although i do like to do 5x5 on my deadlifts, squats and bench. I follow the rest as normal in a body building fashion.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mark44 said:


> I'm on this now. Works really well. Although i do like to do 5x5 on my deadlifts, squats and bench. I follow the rest as normal in a body building fashion.


Mash it!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

mark44 said:


> I'm on this now. Works really well. Although i do like to do 5x5 on my deadlifts, squats and bench. I follow the rest as normal in a body building fashion.


I was going to add some deads and squats to this as well!!

legs been fooked for ages so i can finally squat again, well 1st time trying tonight!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> I was going to add some deads and squats to this as well!!
> 
> legs been fooked for ages so i can finally squat again, well 1st time trying tonight!


wHAT WAS LEG PROBS?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

BIGLBS385 said:


> wHAT WAS LEG PROBS?


Playing football and someone smashed into me and my ankle had been in bad pain, could hardly walk


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

I will be trying that routine soon, ruuning a 5x5 PUSH PULL LEGS routine atm


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Playing football and someone smashed into me and my ankle had been in bad pain, could hardly walk


Ok don,t go wild on legs yet,take time to work them back in,long term goals not short term damaged!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

guys a Legend.

these are worth watching too;

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/dorian-yates-blood-guts-6-week-trainer.htm


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

i train like this aswell has worked great for me. aslong as you truly goto physical failure and not mental failure. having a partner helps


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sharp161 said:


> i train like this aswell has worked great for me. aslong as you truly goto physical failure and not mental failure. having a partner helps


Mine won't come to gym with me! No realy you cannot do it properly without!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh defo need a spotter with this, cant reach true failure if you dont!

as DY says


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Man I watched blood and guts! It changed me and got me loving bodybuilding


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> I was going to add some deads and squats to this as well!!
> 
> legs been fooked for ages so i can finally squat again, well 1st time trying tonight!


Yeah, personally i think its a good idea. I enjoy deadlifting and squatting so i think its a nice combination of strength and muscle building.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

anab0lic said:


> once you train like this u realise just how much of a waste of time volume training is.


How very true!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

i used to train low weight and high reps and tbh it bored the hell out of me!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> i used to train low weight and high reps and tbh it bored the hell out of me!


Once your used to this,if you ever train that way again it will feel like you are just jurkin off!Do not forget cycle it and have weeks off or your nervous system will collapse!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Hayesy said:


> Has anyone watched these Videos!
> 
> Was looking for a change up in my routine for a few weeks might do these routines!
> 
> Anyone had a go!?


his training was similar to mike mentzer HIT im sure, if you look him up also


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Always train like this, intensity is key. Look at the chicken who has an intense wing flapping session trying to fly, then look at the muscle on the chicken breast.


----------

